# Something strange just happened to my laptop



## Bretrick (Sep 23, 2022)

Screen went blank, turned blue, some king of middle eastern writing filled the screen.
Blank again, then I had to restart it.
Weird for sure. Hope I have not been targeted.

Ran a scan, no issues detected


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 23, 2022)

Sounds like someone attempted a backdoor drop of spyware on you.  Your protection company probably caught it.


----------



## Bretrick (Sep 23, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> Sounds like someone attempted a backdoor drop of spyware on you.  Your protection company probably caught it.


When the scan began there were some phrases come up that I had not seen before. I think I may have seen - Spy - something.
Might be what happened.


----------



## Mike (Nov 24, 2022)

Run a copy of Rkill, it finds things running in the
background, that shouldn't be on you machine.

You get it from https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/forums/

Mike.


----------

